# possible purchase



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What's her intended use?

OH Jeez, never mind. With that Spine sticking up lack that, there is no use for her until she gains a bunch of weight.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

These photos aren't good for critiquing. Ask the owners to send you photos on her standing square from the side front and back. 

She looks to be on the skinny side IMO. Either she isn't being fed enough, she's a hard keeper or she could have some GI problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks the owner said she hasn't had a consistent work and just needs muscle how do u upload a video i have a video of her thanks and is she worth 8500 that's her asking price


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I usually put them on YouTube then put the link on the thread. 

8500? What are you getting for that exactly? Pedigree? Show record? Training? We need more info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I think she has Indian artifacts in her and collects nicely but she is not great at shows very excited and I don'tthink she hhas placed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a short video on smartphone I will try to attach it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

What is she trained to do? Collecting nicely isn't worth &8,500, there are $200 horses sitting in the auction house who can do that :wink:. Do you want to show? What are your goals with her? What has this horse done to make her worth $8,500. 

I find one if the best ways to see is a horse is worth is to go onto dreamhorse.com and do a simple search. Put in your area and $8500. What comes up? Are they just like this mare, worse or better? It should give you a pretty good feel on what you can get for your money and what you should expect for the price tag. Obviously you have to use common sense, for example a horse marked down for a quick sale shouldn't be counted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A spine that is sticking up like that one is a WHOLE lot more than just "lacking muscle". $8500? I just laughed so hard I fell off my chair.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

$8500? For a horse with THAT spine? Holy crap.

Run away. Don't even walk...Run. You can find a much better horse then this one for $8500.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't figure out to upload the video II'm in the NJ area and it seems 8000 is quite a low price for a horse over 16 hands with smooth gaits and a good jump


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Pic of her walking


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The problem with a horse that underfed is, you can't find out if she's smooth or got good jump, you can't ride her. So for $8500 you'd be buying a pig in a poke.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to agree with the others. Run. You can find way better. 

I just did a search for finished jumpers under $8,500 within 500 mile of my zip code here on Long Island: 

Very cute Fjord. $1000 under budget. Dressage trained and jumps 2'3. Ironwood Premiert, Dun Fjord Gelding, Talented White Dun Gelding Trained in Dressage in Virginia - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1922160

Adorable TB/Paint: $3500. Cute jump, with video! Madison Avenue, Bay Thoroughbred Mare, Sweet all-around mare in Massachusetts - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1931560

To bad this eventer was sold! Not to knock the rider, but I would venture the horse is probably saintly and has loads of show miles. $5000
Zephyrus, Chestnut Dutch Warmblood Gelding, Registered Dutch Warmblood in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1897376

To bad this one is sold too... 
A Formal Affair, Black Appaloosa Gelding, 17 hand Appaloosa Thoroughbred Hunter Gelding in Maryland - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1928854

Another sold citizen.. $5000
Tivoli, Bay Thoroughbred Mare, Experienced Talented TB Mare 5 000 in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1912778

All these horses are under your budget! None of them are under weight. They have all had show experience, some even look like the pack around some pretty green riders!


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I feel terrible I ride her for my lessons the Bo told me she is very narrow and a little thin and needs muscle I fell in love with her but I think that's why she is charging me so much for a green horse but I didn't know she was that thin=(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I feel so bad I'mafraid to ride her now what should I do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

RUN.

8500 is absolutely not a low price in this area. There are plenty of really nice, over 16 hand horses around. I'll be back with some links


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you i feel kinda iffy about the barn i ride at now i feel like the owner should know she was skinny and shouldn't be worked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's a whole lot of different types of horses, since all I know is you want something taller that can jump. Some of them do not have confo pics, however.

Flashy 9 Year old Gelding
Beautiful 3 y.o Gelding Available for Presale in June! - I don't know if with his bows he'd work as a jumper, but I'd speak with his owner, Rachel. I purchased my boy from her and she is wonderful. Very upfront and honest about the horse's history/training, just outstanding. She should be getting some new horses in soon, too. She does very good work with every horse she touches.
Lots Of Love Farm - Take a look at these guys, if you email and ask the owner will send confo pictures.
Horses for Sale
Cute as Can Be 15.3 Chestnut Thoroughbred Gelding
Patron, Black American Appendix AAHA Gelding, Quiet Cute All around type in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1930055
Rangers Ticket, Bay APHA Paint Gelding, Exceptional APHA Tobiano Paint Gelding in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1918891
Nostalgia, Bay Thoroughbred Cross Mare, Talented Pretty Mare with Potential to go in Any Direction in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1938354
Code Name Noah, Chestnut Thoroughbred Gelding, Noah in New Jersey - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1937791
Classics Godiva Dark, Bay Thoroughbred Gelding, Fancy athletic super nice prospect in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1935142
Once In A Blue Moon, Grey Thoroughbred Gelding, Beginner Novice Novice Packer in Connecticut - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1937036
Darkmoons Abby, Black Spotted Draft Mare, Absolutely Stunning Black White Draft Cross in New Jersey - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1936717
Good Time Joey, Bay Thoroughbred Gelding, Eventer For Sale in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1935545
Jack, Bay Thoroughbred Gelding, Fantastic Mover Unlimited Talent for any Discipline in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1933603
Kermit, Bay Thoroughbred Gelding, Kermit in New Jersey - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1932581
Say A Few Syllables, Bay Thoroughbred Mare, Horse for Sale in Pennsylvania - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1890077


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow thanks everyone is being a great help I looked on dream horse and saw the horse code name Noah and he caught my eye I watched the video of his canter and his back end seemed a little off in some way but he sure is handsome I wish the barn owner would help me but she is not much help.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Honestly, I'd be looking for a new farm. It sounds like they're taking advantage of you. I just left (as in yesterday) the farm, BO, and trainer I've been with for five years because they decided not feed, water, or care for my horse. He was on the thin side (price adjusted accordingly) when I bought him, but he lost 100 or more pounds in a month. So he's now at a barn with an equine nutritionist as a BO.

It would be MUCH easier to find a new farm now and then buy a horse rather than buying a horse, having it lose weight, and then having to leave. Trust me. This feels like a really bad breakup.

Here's some more info on Noah, btw: Code Name Noah | Nearaway Farm


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you now seeing the side view of Noah has me thinking that he might not be a good jumper he looks weak in the back end what do u think also his neck seems odd maybe more muscle would help.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

horsesforever14 said:


> Thank you now seeing the side view of Noah has me thinking that he might not be a good jumper he looks weak in the back end what do u think also his neck seems odd maybe more muscle would help.


I think you got some great (and caring) advice. This is when the Forum really works.

My very best to you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horsesforever14 said:


> Wow thanks everyone is being a great help I looked on dream horse and saw the horse code name Noah and he caught my eye I watched the video of his canter and his back end seemed a little off in some way but he sure is handsome I wish the barn owner would help me but she is not much help.


Find a new barn with a trainer who, preferably, has no horses they need to unload on the first unsuspecting victim.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Yikes! I can't believe your BO is trying to sell you this horse for THAT price! I agree, time to look for a new barn! One that is interested in finding the right horse for you, not pawning one off for a totally ridiculous price!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I just wanted to mention that her spine could be due to injury or deformity, as she doesn't look classically thin in the walking photo (no pronounced ribs), but either way this is a problem horse which will require special saddle fit and no amount of muscle will change that. Don't buy with your heart, buy with your head. This is a $500 horse, not an $8500 one!


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I know I should not buy her I have been looking at different stables and horses would it be okay to buy a 5 year old as a first time purchase if I have a trainer to help and take 2 lessons a week and ride at least 5 times a week. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like "Flashy" and "Milo", who are both ready to rock and roll. That Appy in the previous post (sold) is like the picture perfect frame and muscled up.
Honestly, all you really need is to be patient and make it you next job to find your horse. If you don't have a trailer, you could find a friend who does and go on a road trip. _I_ would charge $gas, $hotel (yes, Virginia, you can park a truck and horse trailer in a hotel parking lot) and $meals to transport.
You should run the numbers, but settling for a hard keeper mare with no training in your sport (or would be sport) is buying problems.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

horsesforever14 said:


> Yeah I know I should not buy her I have been looking at different stables and horses would it be okay to buy a 5 year old as a first time purchase if I have a trainer to help and take 2 lessons a week and ride at least 5 times a week. Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hard to say without knowing anything about your skill level or the horse in question or its training. How long have you been riding? Do you have experience training green horses? It sounds like you would be better off buying something a bit more seasoned, but there are a lot of variables.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You would be a lot safer to slow down a bit and first find a new stable/trainer that you can trust. Once you are sure of your new trainer, ask for help in finding you the right horse for you. It is traditional to pay a trainer 10% of the purchase price for whatever horse you end up buying but trainers will usually be willing to travel with you to see several. 

The barn owner you have now is obviously not to be trusted-this is a $500 horse in my area and for $8500 you should be able to find the horse of your dreams!

Be careful not to travel too far from home in looking. Ideally you want to ride a horse several times on different days before you shell out any cash.

We have had several Western Pleasure horses sold out of our barn by an abusive trainer that were completely broken down mentally and physically. They were all tranquilized and had their lame knees & hocks injected before potentially buyers showed up. I heard her say to one of the owners of a horse she sold "make sure you cash that check today". This trainer has left the barn but there is one more horse left for sale on one of the big sales websites for $10,500-he is permanently lame and bucks his owner off twice a week. In other words, just because a horse has a high price tag on it doesn't mean it's safe to buy it!!
This is injecting of horses unfortunately common practice in my area for all riding styles.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Tryst said:


> Hard to say without knowing anything about your skill level or the horse in question or its training. How long have you been riding? Do you have experience training green horses? It sounds like you would be better off buying something a bit more seasoned, but there are a lot of variables.


I'm definitely not the most experience rider and there are always things to improve I have been riding for 3 and a half years but ride 4 to 5 times a week. I'm looking for a horse around 16 hands I prefer 17 hands they feel more comfortable too me and want to compete in jumping and flat classes . I'm open to hunter or jumpers.


----------

